# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  CIsco Packet Tracer for Ubuntu

## x_master222

Hello, I am running the newest Ubuntu 64-bit and I need Packet Tracer ... I found out that there was .deb package of Packet Tracer, but I cant find it on netacad page.
Does anyone have .deb of Packet Tracer? Or anyone knows how to get it .. is it still available also for Ubuntu ?

----------


## aabed91

You can download it from here:
http://www.mediafire.com/?r95gqy7n331ht8t

then go to terminal and type the following commands:



```
sudo sh PacketTracer533_i386_installer-deb.bin
```

then:



```
sudo ./PacketTracer533_i386_installer-deb.bin
```

the download start.

----------


## Lars Noodén

What about wireshark?

----------


## aabed91

> What about wireshark?


You can download it using this command:



```
sudo apt-get install wireshark
```

----------


## x_master222

It installed PacketTracer, but when I want to run it, so I click on PacketTracer it does not start.

----------


## El Tito

Hi.
I had the same problem. It is due to running a 32bit application under a 64 bit system.
In my case, I installed:

_$sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-gtk_

and that solve my problem. Info about that library here.

Tell us if you succeed. Good luck!

----------


## El Tito

The previous details are commented here, just in case the above does not solve your problem. Maybe you didn't give the execute permission to the executable.

http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/05/in...co-packet.html

----------


## Dannation

> You can download it from here:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?r95gqy7n331ht8t
> 
> then go to terminal and type the following commands:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo sh PacketTracer533_i386_installer-deb.bin
> ...




You sir are a saint, worked perfectly, although I didn't need to enter the second command, I just did the first one and now it is installed  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sef

Packet Tracer is proprietary and cannot just be downloaded legally, so locked.

----------

